# Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb



## Rathmann (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin die neue und weiß nicht so recht ob ich das hier richtig mache.
Wir sind verzweifelt. Haben einen schwimmteich 200m3 den wir vor 2 Wochen gefüllt haben. Nachdem wir im Nachgang Kies( "gewaschenen" ) eingefüllt haben, sieht unser Wasser besch.... aus. Wir haben einen Filter, UVC Lampe und 2 Pumpen. Pflanzen sicherlich zu wenig. Wieviel Pflanzen sollten es sein welch machen unser Wasser sauber und wie bekommen wir unser Wasser wieder sauber?


----------



## Frank (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo,

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei uns.

Ich habe das Thema mal hierher verschoben, da im vorher gewählten Forum nicht alle User lesen, sind Antworten hier wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Christian und Frauke (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo wie heißt Du denn,
:willkommen200 m³Teichbesitzerin.
Mach Dir nicht soviel Sorgen,etwas Gedulddie Schwebstoffe müssen sich erst absetzen
Pflanzen kannst Du nicht genug haben.
Aber schreib doch mal etwas mehr.
Filter,Tiefe,Pflanzen,wollt ihr Fische u.s.w.


----------



## thias (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen.

200 m³ ist ja nicht gerade klein. Habt ihr den selber gebaut oder von einer Firma. Habt ihr euch schon über Teiche informiert, das ist eine richtige "Wissenschaft" .

Ansonsten, das ist normal, trübes Wasser am Anfang. Es dauert einige Tage, bis sich der Lehm vom Kies gesetzt hat. 
Eine Algenblüte ist am Anfang auch normal, da sich im Trinkwasser ¿ (Ironie) viele Nährstoffe befinden. So ein Teich braucht einige Jahre, bis er ins richtige Gleichgewicht kommt und vor allem viele Pflanzen.

Schreib mal mehr von deinem Teich, Bilder helfen immer. Ist es eine Naturteich, Schwimmteich, Koiteich....?
Für die ersteren beiden braucht es nicht unbedingt einen Filter, schon gar nicht UVC.


----------



## Rathmann (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo,
sorry mein Name ist Doreen.
Erst mal vielen Dank für den Optimismus. Ich weiß wir müssen Geduld haben, aber das ist gar nicht so einfach. Wir hatten uns im Vorfeld schon einige Gedanken gemacht und haben auch so einiges gelesen, leider schreibt jeder etwas anderes so bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen mich mal in einem Forum zu probieren und andere zu befragen. Unser Schwimmteich hat ein Fassungsvermögen von 200m3. Der Schwimmbereich hat 1,60m Tiefeund ist 15 Meter lang und ca 4-8 Meter breit . Im Schwimmbereich sind 2 Einbauskimmer. Im Flachbereich der von 50 cm bis zum Ufer ansteigt haben wir Kieß und Pflanzen noch sieht es leer aus aber wir sind am arbeiten. Leider hat sich die Wasserqualität dermaßen verschlechtert durch den Kies, das ich schon am verzweifeln war. Pumpen (Aqua max eco pro 16.000)haben wir 3. 2 saugen ab zum Filter(Biotec sreenmatic pro 36) mit UVC 110 Watt. 1 liegt im Schwimmbereich zur Umwälzung. Fische sind noch nicht vorhanden haben wir in diesem Jahr auch nicht vor. Fotos werd ich später einstellen, wenn ich hier den Durchblick habe.
Gruß Doreen


----------



## Digicat (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Servus Doreen

Herzlich Willkommen

3 x Aquamax Eco 16000 

Betreibt Ihr eine Gegenstromanlage 

So aber nun zum eigentlichen Thema, der Trübung.

Warum um alles in der Welt macht man das nachdem man das Wasser eingelassen hat. Klick in meiner Signatur mein erster Schwimmteichbau.

Kies und Pflanzen sind alle in den Teich gekommen ... vor dem befüllen 

Lese leider immer öfter von solch problemen 

Gut das hilft dir auch net weiter (, aber hier kannst nur abwarten bis sich die Trübung am Grund absetzt.

Schalte die Pumpen aus, je weniger Bewegung im Wasser, um so schneller setzt es sich ab. Nachteil die Bakterien im Filter werden dezimiert (aber sterben nicht gänzlich ab) und beim wieder in Betrieb nehmen braucht es halt wieder ein bisserl Zeit bis die Kulturen wieder gewachsen sind 

Wegen der Fotos < Klick in meiner Signatur.


----------



## scholzi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

 und :willkommen im Forum


Rathmann schrieb:


> Nachdem wir im Nachgang Kies( "gewaschenen" ) eingefüllt haben, sieht unser Wasser besch.... aus.


Hatte auch den zweiten vor den ersten Schritt genacht 
Aber ich kann dich beruhigen......nach 5-6 Wochen war mein Wasser klar


----------



## simon (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

hallo  doreen
mach mal die pumpe im schwimmbereich aus
solang die das absetzende immer wieder aufwirbelt ird dr niemals klar
gruss simon


----------



## Christian und Frauke (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo Doreen,
3x170 Watt(bei Volllast)betreibt Ihr nebenbei ein E-Werk
Warum saugt Ihr nicht im Schwimmbereich ab,ist doch der tiefste Punkt
2 ECO 16000 sollten doch locker reichen,und wenn der Teich eingefahren ist geht vieleicht auch eineoder wollt Ihr Fische halten
Wenn ja welche?


----------



## hipsu (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Huhu,

kleine Frage: Was bringt es wenn sich die Schwebstoffe absetzen. ja gut es ist dann klar aber es ist ja ein Schwimmteich, heißt man geht da rein und badet, da wird ja eh wieder alles aufgewühlt. Oder ebend den Dreck abbsaugen wenn er sich gesetzt hat


----------



## lollo (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*



Rathmann schrieb:


> 1 liegt im Schwimmbereich zur Umwälzung.



Hallo,

eine 230V Pumpe hat doch in einem Schwimmteich nichts zu suchen.    Laut VDE Vorschriften gelten für Schwimmteiche besondere Vorgaben bei der Installation elektrischer Geräte. 
Denke hier einfach an eure eigene Sicherheit, denn nicht nur Rauchen *kann* tödlich sein, der Strom *ist meistens tödlich*. :shock


----------



## Rathmann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo, 

nein ein E-Werk haben wir nicht, Gegenstromanlage auch nicht,leider. Wir sind heut auch auf die Idee gekommen mal den Schwimmbereich abzusaugen. Haben den Dreck rauslaufen lassen, gar nicht erst durch den Filter, bringt eh nicht viel.  für den Tipp. War aber gar nicht so leicht, da ich rein mußte und ich auch nur 1,63 groß bin, zum Glück war schon Wasser draußen sonst wäre ich weg gewesen. So konnte ich mich wenigstens auch Zehenspitzen vorbewegen.( Pumpe war aus dem Schwimmbereich)
Wir hoffen, das wir später auch mit 1-2 Pumpen zurechtkommen aber da wir zur Zeit eh nicht baden können, dachten wir um Bewegung in den Schwimmbereich zu bekommen packen wir eine zusätzliche Pumpe in diesen Bereich. Ist doch wohl logisch das die Pumpe aus den Schwimmbereich rauskommt wenn wir dann mal baden können.  
Ich hätte im nächsten Jahr gern 2 Koi `s einen weißen und einen Gelben. Wenn möglich zwei weibchen oder zwei männchen. 
Konnten den Kies erst später reintun, da Flies zu spät geliefert wurde und das Standrohr zurückgebracht werden musste und die 250 Meter Feuerwehrschläuche. Ja es ist von Anfang an alles ein wenig schief gelaufen. Die Firma die wir hatten, kam auch nicht jeden Tag und das Schweißen der Folie dauerte auch länger als geplant. Aber wir wollten ebend keine Falten im Schwimmbereich, da muss man eben mit Verzögerungen rechnen.
Gruss Doreen


----------



## Rathmann (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wasser nach Kiesbefüllung trüb*

Hallo,
 für deinen Zuspruch, Wasser sieht heut schon ganz gut aus.
Haben jeden 2. Tag mit dem Poolsauger den Boden abgesaugt, nun kann man langsam Wasser zu sagen.


----------

